# Massive frozen foods/vegetables recall



## Caslon (May 20, 2016)

Just a heads up about this recall covering all 50 states and includes stores such as Trader Joes, Safeway and many others.

Unusual concern in massive listeria-based frozen foods recall - CBS News


----------



## CraigC (May 21, 2016)

I've never heard of 90% of these brands nor seen or purchased any of them. Then again, our purchases of frozen veges and already made products is very limited. Veges are Birds Eye frozen peas, corn and pearl onions. Already made items are egg rolls, puff pastry and fillo doughs. We used to buy frozen, basic pizzas to doctor, but haven't done so in years.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 21, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Just a heads up about this recall covering all 50 states and includes stores such as Trader Joes, Safeway and many others.
> 
> Unusual concern in massive listeria-based frozen foods recall - CBS News



This is the same recall I posted on May 4.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...e-all-frozen-vegetable-and-fruit-p-95678.html


----------



## Caslon (May 22, 2016)

I just bought my first salad spinner.  Never thought about rinsing bagged salads because they tasted fresh out of the bag.   I bought a similar line of bagged salads, and, I had to start rinsing them in a colander to get rid of the dirt taste. Long story short, it makes sense to rinse bagged salads whether you get one that has a dirt taste or not.  That dirt tasting salad bag could have been the one that didn't give me salmonella. 

My first salad spinner is one with a top turn knob. If you don't have the lettuce balance right, it's like a washing machine unbalanced and the thing goes crawling across my counter top.  They need lock down suction cups or something. 

Anyways, I'm a salad spinner from now on.


----------

